# Xenon igniter's



## Gnudds (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey guys, just a quick few Q's.
If I have swapped my faulty Xenon bulb over and the problem hasn't followed. Replaced the Ballast with another one, problem still there, my question is as follows. I know what the igniter's are and where they are. 
Where if possible can I get a new one?
Is this something that can be replaced without costing me an arm and a leg or by myself?

Cheers and thanks in advance for any help.

Also if anyone has a rear cover for a drivers side Xenon headlight going spare, I'll have it. Strangely mine's
gone and done a runner...


----------



## DavidWills (May 6, 2009)

I have the "flickering headlight" demon and contacted Audi to get the official parts price and to pick their brains a wee bit...

£50.00 to look at it.
£275.00 for the Ballast.
£750.00 for a complete light, because the ignitor doesn't come seperately.

Apparently! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

There's a link in the parts threads for complete lights at £150.00 each...


----------



## Gnudds (Oct 12, 2007)

sweet Jebus.
I think I'll just stick with flicking on and off the switch till it comes on each time
if that's what I'll be expected to pay. Well those are in £'s so I can only imagine the joy
of finding them out in €'s here in Ireland.


----------



## DavidWills (May 6, 2009)

Search "Ballast" as apparently some of the Ford parts are the same, I've not looked yet myself but I expect to find the ignitors are indeed available on their own... typical Audi 'rip off' statement from the garage...

Let me know how you get on and I'll do same. :-|


----------



## Sciroccgtx16v (Feb 2, 2009)

My car has had this problem from new i think. On every service they (Audi) has done something to fix it, change the xenon bulb 3 times, fiddeling with the cabels 2 times and at one time change the complete headlight. Problem is still there. I think I maybe have a ground problem or it has something to do with the 12 V supply. There must be a box somewere that tells the DIS that the bulb is broken and maybe it is that one? But I would guess that it is something in the high voltage side bcs otherwise the light would probably light up again when the 12 V supply came back.

I have new bulbs in and have swopped the Ballasts over and the problem is still there...

I will hunt it down, I will tell you when I find the fault!

Fredrik
225 QC 2000 Raven Black
Sweden


----------



## Gnudds (Oct 12, 2007)

This one I'll have to get to the bottom of. I do a 6 mile ish commute to work in the car and recently it has been the case where even after I've gotten home it still hasn't ignited the drivers side bulb. The fact I don't have the rear cover may not be helping at all though, with damp and cold getting in.
I think one of the Mondeo's ballast are the same IIRC.


----------



## Sciroccgtx16v (Feb 2, 2009)

Is it always the right side?

Fredrik
TT 225 QC Raven Black
Sweden


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

The ballast and ignitor are 2 seperate components. The ballast is the metal box of trick attachesd to the back of the headlamp. The ignitor is mounted inside the headlamp under the xenon bulb holder.

pic of ballast (top) and ignitors (bottom)









To remove the ignitor you have to strip the headlamp down (remove lens, wiring loom, all lamps etc) might be easier to source a replacement headlamp!


----------



## Gnudds (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah I have a replacement Igniters in 2 headlights I bought a year ago. I'd be happier to strip it down seeing as buying one will only cost me more. It's always on the drivers side. Every time.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

ive rebuilt several headlamps in the past, its quite easy but very time consuming. Would be a good idea to double check your 'spare' headlamp works before swapping over the parts.


----------



## Gnudds (Oct 12, 2007)

Will do. A definite time saver I suppose. Cheers.


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Mine flickers on the right hand side too 

I also find that if I go over a pot hole in the road my headlights sometimes restart!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

GRE608Y said:


> Mine flickers on the right hand side too
> 
> I also find that if I go over a pot hole in the road my headlights sometimes restart!


could be :

faulty bulb
faulty ignitor
faulty ballast
poor connection on the bulb holder.

I would first clean up the connection on the bulb holder (servce handbook recommends a batttery disconnect, whilst disconnected - operate the light switch a few times to discharge any residual current. Make sure you have your radio code handy)

if the problem is still there, start swapping over parts from left to right lamps (bulb, ballast) until the faulty follows the part.


----------



## Sciroccgtx16v (Feb 2, 2009)

was said:


> The ballast and ignitor are 2 seperate components. The ballast is the metal box of trick attachesd to the back of the headlamp. The ignitor is mounted inside the headlamp under the xenon bulb holder.
> 
> pic of ballast (top) and ignitors (bottom)
> 
> ...


Is this the actual ignitors from a TT?

Iam serching for one and Bosch doesent carrie them anymore and they say they are not possible to change (BCS they are built in) but there is some for the Merc C500 that looks like the ones on this picture.

Fredrik
TT 255 QC Raven Black
Sweden


----------



## XenonTT (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi,

The fault on these headlights is normally just the ballast and often caused by a build up of moisture within the system, so it would be worth checking all the seals once you replace the ballast. This is often why Audi like to say you have to replace the whole unit.

This company can do New Bosch headlights, ballasts, D2S bulbs at much better prices than Audi and it's all original equipment and normally in stock!!

http://www.allpartssouthwest.com/

Audi TT Xenon headlights , ballasts , D2S Xenon bulbs


----------



## Sciroccgtx16v (Feb 2, 2009)

XenonTT said:


> Hi,
> 
> The fault on these headlights is normally just the ballast and often caused by a build up of moisture within the system, so it would be worth checking all the seals once you replace the ballast. This is often why Audi like to say you have to replace the whole unit.
> 
> ...


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Sciroccgtx16v said:


> Hello!
> Have already changed the ballasts over and installed new bulbs, the ignitors is next thing to try. Ordered an ignitor from a BMW 3 series today from a breaker and will see in a couple of days if it is the part that fails.
> Hope I will be able to test it without taking the whole headlight out of the car. I think it possibl if Im able to unclip the connector to the ignitor.
> Fredrik
> ...


the ignitor will be very difficult to replace without stripping the headlamp. There is a small connector directly under the xenon levelling system, its very hard top see/reach from the back of the headlamp. I can post some pictures this evening to show the detail.


----------



## keithM (Nov 2, 2007)

hi

.i have discovered that the TT shares the same Ballast as the ford (Fixed Or Repaired Daily) mondeo mk3 and the ford galaxy

hope this helps

cheers


----------



## Gnudds (Oct 12, 2007)

Def does help. Be easier to get my hands on one or two of them now...


----------



## Sciroccgtx16v (Feb 2, 2009)

was said:


> Sciroccgtx16v said:
> 
> 
> > Hello!
> ...


Please do!
I was thinking of testing it, letting the old one still in place. To change it over I do think you have to split the headlamp.

Fredrik


----------



## Sciroccgtx16v (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello again!

As some of you maybe remember my right hand side Xenon now and then suddenly goes out. Switching the light off and on again made it light up again. The time between this happening has shortened the last week and I really wanted to get it fixed. I had already changed the bulb and switched the ballasts from right to left and vice versa.

The Ignitor I ordered from the breaker came today, It was from a BMW 3 series (E46). 
It looked exactly the same as the one hidden inside the headlight. (The same as the one in the pic elswhere in theis thread). 
This is what I did: I did manage to unplug the three pin connector from the old one inside the headlight. It was not that easy but a sharp big screwdriver pusching the connector down/forwards did the trick. Took maybe ten minutes. I then plugged it into the new ignitor and connected it to the Xenon bulb. Tested it and it worked fine. I then managed to fit the new Ignitor inside the lamp housing and where able to put the lid back on.

I did do a fast test drive and all worked fine!

I will run it like this until I am completely sure that the light doesn't suddenly gets dark again. I also have a QS grill to put on. As both require the from bumper to come off, I will do them at the same time and maybe tint the corners in the headlights.

Fredrik
TT 255 QC Raven Black
Sweden


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

was said:


> the ignitor will be very difficult to replace without stripping the headlamp. There is a small connector directly under the xenon levelling system, its very hard top see/reach from the back of the headlamp. I can post some pictures this evening to show the detail.


Hi Wasim;

For anyone with this fault; would it be easier and cheaper to buy an aftermarket HID kit and use the combined ballast/igniter and connect the two wires to each HID burner to the 2 supply wires from the aftermarket kit?

You would also have to substitute all the other connectors for your own as they are geared up to being a replacement for standard H7, H1, H3 bulbs and suit the regular loom for those types of bulbs but that would not be a big deal for someone used to a soldering iron :wink:

Cheers,
Kevin


----------



## Sciroccgtx16v (Feb 2, 2009)

Update!

As some of you have seen, I changed the ignitor in my right xenon headlamp.

Since then (two weeks i think) it works fine!

See my previous post for detailes.

Fredrik
TT 225 QC 2000


----------



## AnTTo (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello!

I have had same problem for about 2 years now. My drivers side Xenon wont start to work at once. I have to turn the switch many times before it really does. Sometime also for a very long drive before it starts to work.

I have changed the bulbs, bought new ballast unit and changed ballast units between each sides. None of those things helped me and the problem still stayed on the drivers side.

I am going to try now someone elses light and if then no problems, then it has to be same - the ignitor.

I have searched this forum all the time so far for solution to this problem, seems now I am getting somewhere. I will too report my results!

Thank You!


----------



## fourwheells225 (Jan 7, 2009)

I recently bought a 225hp TT Roadster. The problem i have with my Zenons is that when in low beam,zenon light is very faint. So i usually drive with the fog lights on as well. If anyone has experienced a similar problem and has solved it i would be greatful to have any tips... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Gnudds (Oct 12, 2007)

How old is the car? May just be a case of your bulbs might be at the end of their life.
The TT dipped lights aren't the greatest at best anyway.


----------



## fourwheells225 (Jan 7, 2009)

Gnudds said:


> How old is the car? May just be a case of your bulbs might be at the end of their life.
> The TT dipped lights aren't the greatest at best anyway.


So may i assume that unlike halogen bulbs, zenon lights indeed faint away with age? If that's true then indeed my zenon bulbs may need renewal since the car is now 8 years old.


----------



## Gnudds (Oct 12, 2007)

I would say so. I replaced mine with some 6000k ones I got off ebay. There is a hint of blue is light from them and not as bright as the 4300k OEM ones. But I haven't noticed the difference.


----------



## fourwheells225 (Jan 7, 2009)

Gnudds said:


> I would say so. I replaced mine with some 6000k ones I got off ebay. There is a hint of blue is light from them and not as bright as the 4300k OEM ones. But I haven't noticed the difference.


Cheers!Do you have any idea on what specifications should i look for? I have noticed various specifications on ebay (e.g. d2s, d1s, etc)


----------



## AnTTo (Oct 9, 2009)

Scirogg... would please say, how that 3-wire switch is held in the IGNITER? I got today one 2-wire igniter, but checked my car (2003) and my switch is with 3 wires. And also little wider than the one I got.

So I am looking for igniter also. Is BMW E46 a identical?


----------



## Gnudds (Oct 12, 2007)

fourwheells225 said:


> > Cheers!Do you have any idea on what specifications should i look for? I have noticed various specifications on ebay (e.g. d2s, d1s, etc)


I got these ones from ebay 2 x HID XENON REPLACEMENT BULBS D2S 6000K

They have 4300k OEM style, 5000k, 6000k and 8000k. I think the higher the number the more blue they look, but the less visible brightness you'll see.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i have a spare ignitor


----------



## fourwheells225 (Jan 7, 2009)

Gnudds said:


> fourwheells225 said:
> 
> 
> > > Cheers!Do you have any idea on what specifications should i look for? I have noticed various specifications on ebay (e.g. d2s, d1s, etc)
> ...


Thanks! Indeed the D2S type is the correct one to use. I have found the following site which is very usefull for anyone that wants to verify their bulb type for all type of cars: 
http://www.lighting.philips.com/in_en/c ... ng&lang=en
Thanks again!


----------



## AnTTo (Oct 9, 2009)

Will You sell & send it to me then? Havent still got your response on that...



KammyTT said:


> i have a spare ignitor


----------



## AnTTo (Oct 9, 2009)

AnTTo said:


> Will You sell & send it to me then? Havent still got your response on that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unbelievable guy... I have written him 3-4 letters for asking will he sell it to me and he just doesnt answer. At least could say no so I would know not count on that option.

Strange people...


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im am an unbellievable guy ant 

im on nightshift so bugger off :lol:


----------



## AnTTo (Oct 9, 2009)

Sry maaan, didnt know that :I

I take my words back! 



KammyTT said:


> im am an unbellievable guy ant
> 
> im on nightshift so bugger off :lol:


----------



## shivy_tt (Apr 3, 2003)

Ok, my TT has started doing the Xenon going out thing too and a turn of the light switch to half to full brings the Xenon back to life... My car is just over 5yrs old and has had the original Xenons in, so my question is.... should I switch the bulbs over first from left to right and vice versa (is this easy and straight forward to do?) and see if it's simply a faulty bulb? If no avail, it's either sourcing a new ballast and ignitor... ekkkkkkk

If there is anyone around the Milton Keynes area that could help, please drop me a PM..

Thanks


----------



## shivy_tt (Apr 3, 2003)

Guys, is this a 'known' problem, and is it worth contacting AUDI CS?
If so, has anyone had any success with cars out of warranty?


----------



## AnTTo (Oct 9, 2009)

This is not a "known" problem. You have to fix it yourself.

This is not hard job. First ofcourse try switching bulbs, then ballast units (silver metal boxes) and if any of those actions did not fix the problem then the fault is in IGNITOR which is inside th light.

I had this problem almost 2 years and now got finally fixed. I took off first bumper and that ligh what was faulty. Broke old faulty ignitors connections from side and put the new one inside. I did not fix it with screws cause it helds good without them. Only problem was to find a good working ignitor.

You dont have to find one for TT because same one is in BMW E46 xenon headlight. I bought last one and it works perfectly so far.

Good luck!


----------



## shivy_tt (Apr 3, 2003)

Thanks AnTTo, i'll try this approach....


----------



## swansea_dragon (Apr 14, 2010)

After many headaches trying to sort out my faulty driver's side xenon headlight, I found a complete headlight in the local scrap yard for £100+VAT. Got it fitted by an independent garage and it works.

The problem with mine was caused by heavy condensation within the headlight unit which was shorting out the igniter.

Audi wanted stupid money - around £550+VAT for the part and another £300 for fitting.

You could try the igniter unit from the E46 BMW if you have the time or inclination, but for a quick and cheap fix, scour your local scrapyards.

Hope this helps.


----------



## AnTTo (Oct 9, 2009)

I dont believe that buying a replacement headlight is a quicker and cheaper thing.

Actually it isnt hard to find a ignitor from BMW E46 series or one from TT light.

For changing the ignitor You need to take apart front of the car (bumper and the light) but You will do the same when replacing the headlight. Ignitor part to change is not difficult. I actually broke it out from my light and put the new one just inside the light. Nowhere to move from there.


----------



## pulsar (Jun 26, 2010)

if you are still with us Fredick i want to fit cruise control on my tt mk1 any way you would post instructions of how you did it ,wiring ect thanks.


----------

